# Engelstrompeten 2014



## ina1912 (31. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen!
habe kein entsprechendes Thema gefunden, gibts das dieses Jahr wirklich noch nicht? Dann fang ich mal einfach an, denn die Trompeten stehen in voller Blüte! 
Von rose-weiß, normal gelb, riesig hellgelb und kräftig lachsfarben blüht und duftet es vor sich hin.. die dunkle heißt "super spot" und sollte eigentlich tomatenrot werden, aber dafür hat es nicht ganz gereicht. Trotzdem bin ich stolz auf diesen Neuerwerb, da sie schon wenige Wochen nach der Ankunft so üppig blüht. Momentan lassen weiß und doppelt gefüllte apricot noch auf sich warten, aber die reiche ich dann nach.
Lg ina


----------



## Eva-Maria (1. Aug. 2014)

hallo Ina,
das sind ja riesige Blüten!
Ich habe die "Zwergen-Version" davon... Campsis Flavia


----------



## ina1912 (1. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Eva-Maria! Ist das die kletternde Trompete? Die finde ich sehr hübsch! 
Lg ina


----------



## Goldkäferchen (1. Aug. 2014)

Hallo, Ina,
Gratuliere! Wunderschöne Aufnahmen!
Wie machst Du das mit der Überwinterung? Ich schneide meine immer vor dem Einwintern zurück, aber die Töpfe sind ja riesengroß, und wir haben ganz schön zu schleppen!.  Meine sind noch nicht ganz so weit. Wenn sie blühen, stell' ich auch ein paar Bilder rein.
Hallo, Eva-Maria, ich hab' die Gleiche in rot. Finde beide Sorten sehr schön.
LG 
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (1. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Goldkaeferchen! 
Ja die kletternden gefallen mir auch sehr gut, bisher ist mir noch keine über den Weg gelaufen,  sonst hätte ich sie wohl schon gepflanzt!
Meine Kübel stehen in der kalten Jahreszeit im hellen und nicht zu warmen Wintergarten, der wird nur mittels abgekühltem Rücklauf aus der Fußbodenheizung des Hauses frostfrei gehalten. Die Pflanzen werden auf ca. 1 Meter Höhe zurückgeschnitten, wenn alles abgeblüht ist. Das dauert aber manchmal bis Weihnachten, so dass es im Wintergarten immer ziemlich eng wird. Denn da stehen ja auch noch neben den 8 Engelstrompeten auch noch alle anderen __ Kübelpflanzen, wie Oliven, __ Feige, __ Oleander, Agaven, Palmen, Agapanthus, Bananen, Aeonium usw... müsste eigentlich anbauen 
lg ina


----------



## Eva-Maria (1. Aug. 2014)

hallo Ina,
wohl dem, der einen Wintergarten hat!
Nicht  nur dass man solche Kübel hell & frostfrei stellen kann,
nee man hat auch gleich noch seinen ganz privaten grünen Dschungel im Winter,
einfach nur klasse!
Die Flavia ist eine kletternde, begrünt eine Garagenwand, mit einem stabilen Klettergerüst versehen.
Die Rote, die Campsis Radicans, steht gleich daneben.... man muss aber gut aufpassen,
dass sie einem nicht aus dem Ruder laufen.... sind nämlich schon oben am Garagendach angekommen,
binnen 2 Jahren... da muss auch schon mal ein drastischer Rückschnitt her, später im Herbst.


----------



## ina1912 (24. Aug. 2014)

Ich melde mich mal wieder, denn heute hat endlich die gefüllte apricotfarbene Trompete ihre Mitte hinausgeschoben!  Leider lässt die weisse noch immer auf sich warten..
lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (4. Sep. 2014)

Hallo zusammen!

Hier nochmal die gefüllte apricotfarbene Trompete, die nun mehrere Blüten hat!
lg ina


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Sep. 2014)

Hi Ina,

bei der Hybride erkennt man wenigstens das auch ne Brugmansia sanguinea mit drin steckt

MfG Frank


----------



## ina1912 (6. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Frank!
Leider weiß ich ihren Namen nicht,  sie war ein Geschenk. So wie die gelben, weissen und rose-weissen. Die einzige mit Namen ist die oben abgebildete fast rote SUPERSPOT, eine x candida. Dann hab ich noch eine x flava WILDFIRE,  die blühen eigentlich erst im Winterquartier. Sie hat aber schon Knospen.
Die beiden letztgenannten sind von einem Züchter über Internetversand. Nicht billig aber sehr ordentlich und zuverlässig.
Lg ina


----------



## Goldkäferchen (7. Sep. 2014)

Hallo, Ina
Superschöne Engeltrompeten,
Bitte Bilder, Bilder Bilder, wenn sie blühen.
Meine hat jetzt endlich auch Knospen, hab' sie letztes Jahr gekauft, mal sehen , wie sie blüht.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (8. Sep. 2014)

Na klar gibt's dann Bilder. .. was für eine hast Du gekauft? 
Lg ina


----------



## Goldkäferchen (8. Sep. 2014)

Hi, Ina
hab ich letztes Jahr von "Pötschke"  bestellt. Sie heißt "Angels Exotic".
Bin schon gespannt ob sie auch so blüht, wie sie heißt.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (9. Sep. 2014)

Ah die habe ich in meinem Katalog auch gesehen, kann mich erinnern dass die bei mir in die engere Wahl kam. Müsste auch eine lachsrote sein oder? Da wollen wir Fotos sehen! 
Leider kann ich hier auf dem handy nicht so gut schreiben, auf dem Tablet ist schon wieder meine antwort- und scrollmöglichkeit verschwunden weil ich irgendwo draufgedrückt hab oder irgendwas upgedatet wurde, man kriegt es ja immer garnicht mit. Zum glück ist das beim handy nicht passiert! 
LG INA


----------



## Goldkäferchen (17. Sep. 2014)

hallo,
hier mal ein paar aktuelle Bilder meiner "alten" __ Engelstrompete. Die "Angels Exotic" läßt noch auf sich warten.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (18. Sep. 2014)

Die ist auch sehr hübsch, Goldkäferchen!
Meine blühen seit vielen Wochen unermüdlich,  leider wegen der kühlen Temperaturen Anfang September alle recht blass, die shöne Farbe nehmen sie nur bei Wärme an. Aber dafür kommt hier noch eine Aufnahme der Super Spot im Dunkeln:
  
lg ina


----------



## Goldkäferchen (19. Sep. 2014)

Hi, Ina
Schick mal ein bißchen Duft rüber! 
Ich arbeite gerne abends im Garten in der Nähe der Engelstrompeten, weil sie so schön duften . Tagsüber merkst Du davon nichts.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (19. Sep. 2014)

Gern wenn das ginge!
sie duften übrigens je nach Sorte ganz unterschiedlich,  manche nach Vanille, manche Zitrone, eine riecht sehr stark nach __ Nelken, andere eher fruchtig...
lg ina


----------



## Goldkäferchen (19. Okt. 2014)

Hallo,
eeeendlich blüht sie, die "Angel Exotic". Aber leider hat sie fast die Hälfte der Knospen abgeworfen. (?!?)
Hoffentlich dauert's noch bis zum 1. Frost.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (20. Okt. 2014)

Sehr schön Goldkäferchen! Sieht meiner gefüllten etwas ähnlich, womöglich habe ich nun den Namen gefunden..aber wer weiss, wenn man die Kataloge anschaut,  da gibts ja sehr viele die einander ähneln. So hier kommt meine Blütenausbeute von September/Oktober:


----------



## ina1912 (20. Okt. 2014)

Und weiter gehts...
        
lg ina


----------



## Goldkäferchen (20. Okt. 2014)

hi, Ina
einfach toll, wie die blühen! 
Würde mir ja auch noch welche kaufen, aber wohin damit im Winter?
Lieben Gruß
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (20. Okt. 2014)

Na dahin... hexenschuss inclusive...
    
lg ina, die mit der wärmflasche am ischias...


----------



## troll20 (20. Okt. 2014)

ina1912 schrieb:


> lg ina, die mit der wärmflasche am ischias.



genau das waren meine ersten Gedanken wo die ersten Bilder auftauchten
,,,,,, Mein armer Rücken wird dieses Jahr wieder gequält 
Ich wünsch euch allen keinen Hexenschuß oder Bandscheibenvorfall beim einwintern eurer schönen Pflanzen.

LGRené


----------



## ina1912 (20. Okt. 2014)

Hihi... der liess sich leider dieses jahr nich vermeiden.  Die pflanzen werden immer grösser und schwerer von jahr zu jahr, und unbemerkt kommen irgendwie auch immer welche dazu... aber ich bringe es nicht über mich sie wegzutun, aber ne gelbe und ne rosa trompete würde i schon abgeben
lg ina


----------



## Goldkäferchen (22. Okt. 2014)

Hi, Ina
Ja, mit einem Ischias am "Aschias" ist nicht zu spaßen. Würde Dir gerne welche abnehmen, aber "siehe oben". Gute Besserung!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (22. Okt. 2014)

Danke Dir! Es wird langsam besser, immer schön viel rumlaufen!
lg ina


----------

